

Mozilla Revives Eudora. You Remember Eudora, Don't You? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/04/mozilla-revives-eudorayou-remember-eudora-dont-you/

======
Elfan
My college standardized on Eudora several years ago and it has served them
well. It never made much sense for Qualcomm however.

